# ken doll (barbies boyfriend)



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

pokey said:


> My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey


Maybe you can knit Barbie sweaters only in Ken colors.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

pokey said:


> My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey


I used to have some knitting patterns that would suit, will rummage about for them.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Off topic--I have a friend Barbie, and guess who she's married to--Ken! :-D


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are some vintage pattern for barbie and ken
http://freevintageknitting.com/doll-clothes-patterns

I believe I also saw some ken cloths on this site (allow a lot of time there are over 1000 patterns.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

:-D Clogden21 Thanks ever so much. I have downloaded a 
sweater so far. Computer keeps freezing up on me so maybe I will do more tomorrow. Thanks again. Pokey


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

try barbiebasic and abcentral, 100's of free patterns for barbie, ken, kelly, great site you will go crazy trying to pick for abcentral and they are easy to make and easy for young children to put on doll and they are all FREE, enjoy


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

All the fabric stores sell sewing patterns for the dolls. If you go on a sale day you can sometimes get them for 1.99.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

pokey said:


> My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey


Try this site..there are a lot of Barbie and Ken clothes to knit.

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


----------



## Knitwit28 (Jun 21, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Here are some vintage pattern for barbie and ken
> http://freevintageknitting.com/doll-clothes-patterns
> 
> I believe I also saw some ken cloths on this site (allow a lot of time there are over 1000 patterns.


Wow! Thank you so much for these cool links!


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi! Here's a link for a pair of GI Joe pants - GI Joe is the same size as Ken so they will fit. http://keepingmeinstitches.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/free-
pattern-gi-joe-pants/

Also, want to give you a little tip: for the Ken dolls you buy now don't try to make a vintage Ken pattern - the vintage Ken was smaller than the new Ken so those won't fit him.

Had to laugh about the post where Barbie married Ken...my niece is Barbie and she also married a Ken!!!


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

try going to the local library & get a book entirely devoted to Ken & "Barbie doll clothes


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

pokey said:


> My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey


I have some Ken Doll patterns on this page of my site

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/barbie.html

Most are crocheted, but there a few knitted ones too.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

HI,
I have 2 knitting patterns for Ken I'd be happy to scan to you. Send me your email address.
Betty


----------



## Bea Reynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

I am packing to move and just packed these patterns last night. I made them for my daughter as she liked Barbie. I don't know if you can access something this old - they are in the McCall's Needlework & Crafts - Fall-Winter 1963-1964 - Bizbea50


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks. I don't need the patterns. I have them, I'm trying to help those that need them. Everyone's on a tight budget. It's nice if we help each other get the things we're looking for.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I googled on the web and found both knitted and cloth patterns for sale, inexpensive. Lots of fun. When I was sick I knit all the available Barbie patterns for my t wo girls. It was fun for me. I couldn't see well enough to do that now! They're grown. Maybe I should knit scrubbies for them! I think they would now appreciate anything I made, particulalry something they could use!


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

Ebay sells some patterns for sewing and knitting. My son has been playing with his stepdaughter and asked for a Ken doll. The Easter Bunny brought one to him so he didn't have to play just with the Barbies. Found clothes all made and patterns on ebay.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you. I purchased my patterns on Ebay a few years ago.
I'm just trying to share what I have, I'm not charging. People are on tight budgets these days.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Web site with tons of Barbie knitting Patterns, some for Ken:

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the address! They are just beautiful! Can't wait to make some.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

pokey said:



> My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey


I've goy bunches--and crochet--and a recliner that actually works made out of plastic canvas


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

HI,
Send me your email address and I'll email them to you. There's 2 I scanned from a pattern book.
Betty


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

RikkiLou said:


> pokey said:
> 
> 
> > My granddaughter just got a Ken doll at a garage sale and he only had a pair of jeans on. Need some patterns to help clothe him. I have tried a few sites but come up empty handed. Anybody have any knitting or sewing ones? Pokey
> ...


UPDATE:

Ken patterns gone--to a lady who lives less than 2 miles from me--It's a small world!


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Also, try http://www.leisureartslibrary.com/cart/pc/Dolls-c134.htm?pageStyle=h&ProdSort=1&page=2&idCategory=134&viewAll=yes . It's Leisure Arts Library.They have a few nice patterns for Ken.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

If you send me your email address, I can send them to you too.
I scanned them and they're on my computer.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Bea I will try. Pokey


----------



## msdoe47 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Knitting Betty, 

I am looking for patterns too. My granddaughter is really getting into Barbies and I would love to make some clothes for her. I would much appreciate anything I can get.
Thanks in advance 

Dolores


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Dolores, 
What kind of clothes do you have in mind? Is it for knitting, sewing, etc.?
Betty


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Pokey,
If you would want to send me your home adrress thru my email, I will send you copies of Ken patterns. You caught me at a great time, I have just been printing off Barbie & Ken patterns for a friend, so they are literally right beside me. my email is [email protected]

please mention the Pokey name to jog my memory if you do contact me.


----------



## msdoe47 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I am looking for knitting, sewing and crochet patterns for clothes for Barbie and Ken. I will be one busy grandma!


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like you'll be very busy! But it is fun.
What's your email address. I can scan some and email them to you. It's easier to do this. All you have to do is print them out.
Betty


----------



## msdoe47 (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] is my email address. Thank you so much, I truly appreciate what you are doing for me.

Dolores


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

give me a little time to scan. The Ken stuff is all I have scanned at the moment.
Betty


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

msdoe47 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for knitting, sewing and crochet patterns for clothes for Barbie and Ken. I will be one busy grandma!


Would you like for me to send you some of the duplicate patterns I have? If so, please supply your mailing address.

I would appreciate if you are financially able,to send me $ 5.00 so that I can put it in my postage box, and replenish my manila envelopes If you are in the same boat that I am in (disabled and living on Social Security, do not worry about it. Is it only clothing patterns you want? I have lots of furniture patterns--I would glad to make you a loan of them, but they would be a LOAN and I would expect them back. I wrote to AA to request permission to make copies and was turned down flat, but I CAN lend the books they are in. Rikki


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

RikkiLou said:


> msdoe47 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 Which method do you prefer--knitting, crocheting, or sewing?


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

try here its for barbie doll outfits but they have quite a few for ken too

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/

there are over 1000 patterns to download these come in word files if you look to the top left of the page you will see 1-50, 51-60 etc, these are the pages to view when you want to download just click on chosen language, 
mozey50


----------



## Vicky1946 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would love to have some patterns for Ken
[email protected]
Thank you
Vicky


----------



## knittinaway (Aug 7, 2011)

I found lots of Ken patterns on stickitatallbarbie

Maybe you can tell me how to add my name to this site.
I knit Barbie clothes and would like to sell some of them.
Thanks, Sherri


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

Go to the web site and save it in your favorites. On the left is a listing that starts with 1-50. Click on it and then click on the language you need. The pattern will come up and you can save it or print it. Hope this helps.
Wanda


----------



## knittinaway (Aug 7, 2011)

I have 6 magazines to sell that are for Barbie and Ken. They have knitting,crocheting and sewn patterns. They are:

McCalls Doll Fashions
American Thread Co. Doll Dresses Bk #161
Coats & Clarks Doll Wardrobes Bk # 151
Hazel's Knit Designs For Teen Dolls Bk 3A
Crochet & Knit Wardrobe For Fashion Dolls #99
Crochet & Knit Wardrobe For Fashion Dolls #111

I will sell them all for $10.00 or $2.50 ea. + postage

I have been getting the newsletter, but not figured out how to enter my name. Sherri [email protected]


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sine said:


> Off topic--I have a friend Barbie, and guess who she's married to--Ken! :-D


you have got to be kidding! that is hilarious, and kinda cool too. :lol:


----------



## misscehegin123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi,
Would I be able to have copies of the ken patterns? I dont have many for male dolls.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks

Julie from Liverpool Uk


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,
Were you looking for knitting or sewing patterns?
Betty


----------



## misscehegin123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi,
I got your patterns. Thank you very much.
Julie


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------

